# dendrocare good/bad



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Located somewhere else on this forum was a topic dealing with a Patricia (sp) becoming bloated. Further down in the thread people were talking about the dangerous effects that dendrocare has on frogs, females in particular. I became somewhat worried while reading this and wanted to ask what exactly is so bad about this vit. sup.? Also, I have been using it for a sup. for my group of azureus for the past three to four months now and wanted to know if I should change to a safer vit. sup. like herpivite? I use a separate calcium sup. with the dendrocare I can't remember the name off hand but many people use it 50-50 with the herpivite sup.
Thanks in advance.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

Big debate on frognet about this product. After all the bickering it didn't get any new answers. My opion is some thing in dendrocare causes an allergic reaction in some frogs like random. Just like some people can't have shellfish. This is just my guess and opion as i never used the product and still new to dart frogs. but if dogs and people and other animal have allergenic reations to things why cant frogs? So many people had mixed results in the frognet discussion. Oh by the way i can't spell well so forgive me for misspell things  Also like to add i use rep-cal with herptive as i read up on it no one seem to have any trouble with this product. In many years of use and well recommended by allot of top breeders.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I thought one of the issues/concerns with dendrocare was the high levels of vitamin A. But I've never tried it. There was a pretty heated discussion on Frognet about it. 
Ed


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

It was my frog that was bloated and lethargic, but after a fecal sample was taken it was diagnosed with hookworms and coccidia. I was using Dendrocare on all of my other frogs with no adverse results, but just to be on the safe side I am only using that supplement once a month as opposed to the Herptivit and Calcium 50/50 split ever other feeding.

rjm


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

After all of the discussion on Dendrocare on frognet, i decided to switch to the 50/50 rep-cal/herpivite mix. I chose to do this not because of problems that I have personally experienced but because of others suspected problems concerning Dendrocare. I have not heard of any problems attributed to using rep-cal/herpivite, so i would rather be safe than sorry. 

Just my .2 cents.


----------

